
Building an Ersatz Scanning Table - janvdberg
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2019/04/building-an-ersatz-scanning-table/
======
dekhn
If you had put ARUCO markers at the four corners of the field of view, you
could get rectification automagically
([https://stackoverflow.com/questions/54015836/get-
imagerect-o...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/54015836/get-imagerect-on-
a-plane-with-perspective-correction-from-camera-2d-image)) and then it's a
matter of edge finding to do the cropping.

